# Bloodsun superó los 1.000



## Namarne

*   F E L I C I D A D E S* ​
Con sus misteriosos ojos felinos que nos observan desde la oscuridad, la sabia Bloodsun ha alcanzado y superado sus *1.000* primeros posts, a los que sin duda deberán seguir muchos miles más. 
Nosotros sólo sabemos que sabes mucho, Blood, y que además nos lo das a conocer con una ponderación y una justeza admirables. 
Muchas gracias por tus meditados comentarios y por tu participación. 

N


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Bloodsun! Gracias por tus aportaciones al foro. ¡Espero que _cumplas_ muchas más!


----------



## Peterdg

De mi parte también:

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!​Es un placer leerte.

Peter​


----------



## kreiner

Y yo, como de costumbre, tarde. Pero más vale tarde que ciento volando.
Felicidades.


----------



## miguel89

Y se fueron los primeros mil...
¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## clares3

Hola Bloodsun
Encantado de haberte encontrado en el foro. A ver si en una próxima movida que organice Aldonza te cambias el avatar, aunque sea por unos días, y nos sorprendes como La Machy hizo en su momento, que dejó a mi compadre Torrebruno enamorado.
Por cierto, a todos: esto de felicitar en los números de cuatro o más cifras acabados en 0 ¿no es un tributo excesivo al sistema métrico decimal? Ya sabéis, ya no es verdad ni la barra de platino iridiado que se conserva en el museo de pesas y medidas de París: ¡¡¡ HA MENGUADO !!! ¿Significará eso que Bloodsun no ha llegado a los 1000 y sigue en los 999? 
(No sé para qué entro en estos hilos tan complicados)


----------



## torrebruno

Felicididades por tus primeros 1000, _solsangrante; _lo siento, este es el foro zolo españó y además yo soy de pueblo y no ando bien de pronunciaciones.
No nos dejes que aquí debe de haber al menos alguien sensato.
Un besote en nombre de todo el personal masculino.


----------



## swift

Felicidades, Bloodsun. Siempre aportás algo sustancioso. Muchas gracias.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

kreiner said:


> Y yo, como de costumbre, tarde. Pero más vale tarde que ciento volando.
> Felicidades.


No, te has confundido, terminaría con ... _amanece más temprano_. ¿No ves que el contexto es el tiempo?


----------



## kreiner

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No, te has confundido, terminaría con ... _amanece más temprano_. ¿No ves que el contexto es el tiempo?


 
Tomo nota. Pero si se trata del tiempo, yo diría: "más vale tarde que a gusto de todos".

Saludos a Scout Finch.


----------



## clares3

No, es "más vale tarde que malo por conocer". ¿O era antes tarde qus sencilla?


----------



## kreiner

clares3 said:


> No, es "más vale tarde que malo por conocer". ¿O era antes tarde qus sencilla?


 
¿Y cuál era el _typo_ corregido? Evidentemente, no "qus". 

Lo que me recuerda aquello que se cuenta (no sé si será histórico) de un libro que en la fe de erratas sólo tenía esta entrada: "en este libro no se ha hallado ninguna rerata".

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

kreiner said:


> ¿Y cuál era el _typo_ corregido? Evidentemente, no "qus".  Lo que me recuerda aquello que se cuenta (no sé si será histórico) de un libro que en la fe de erratas sólo tenía esta entrada: "en este libro no se ha hallado ninguna rerata". Saludos.


El typo consistió en que se me disparó el dedo y para cuando envié el post apenas decía "hola".
En cuanto a lo que cuentas, el asunto fue peor: el libro, tras ser sometido a la crítica del público para evitar que contuviera erratas, se publicó con el siguiente epígrafe: "Fu de erratas".
Pero esto nos desvía del hilo, que no consiste sino en felicitar a Bloodsun por sus post y van a venir los policías de buenas costumbres y nos van a borrar, eso si no nos banean.


----------



## swift

La fe de ratas siempre fue uno de los temas teológicos que más me entretuvieron de adolescente...

Bloodsun:

No sé si vos te arrebatás bailando, así que en lugar de música bailable te traigo esto.


----------



## Bloodsun

Woowwwww!!!!!!!  

¿Cómo es que nadie me avisó de mi cumpleaños? ¡Ja, ja, ja! (escríbase correctamente la onomatopeya "ja", pero léase de corrido, pues estoy tentada de risa ). Más bien estoy shockeada (en español: conmocionada), y profundamente conmovida. 

Swift, gracias infinitas por hacerme saber de este hilo, de otro modo podrían haber seguido felicitándome sin enterarme yo nunca. La verdad es que ni siquiera sabía que existía un subforo para las celebraciones (de ahora en más lo voy a consultar seguido, a ver si me gano algo ), y tampoco me había dado cuenta de que había superado los 1000. También, Swift, gracias por la picada, has pegado en el clavo .

A todos: muchísimas gracias por las felicitaciones y por sus bellos comentarios, que me llegan directamente al alma y me hacen sentir agradecida de pertenecer a este foro, de perteneceros a ustedes, de conocerlos (aunque s*ó*lo sea a través de las palabras)... de leerlos, en fin. Son gente increíble, sabios como pocos. La verdad es que no entiendo (ni puedo creer) cómo llegué a tener la suerte de poder aprender de ustedes todos los días, de reírme hasta más no poder, de volverme loca por hallar el sentido de una frase o palabra ajena... ¡La de veces que me habré desvelado pensando en alguna polémica tilde! Y sólo ustedes, queridos amigos foreros, han tenido a bien aceptar y hasta apreciar mis locuras... Pero me estoy poniendo cursi, mejor lo dejo aquí. Agradezco, de nuevo, sus palabras. No hubiese creído merecer sus felicitaciones, pero he aquí que me emocionan (¿cuándo inventarán la carita lagrimeante? :sniff: ). 

Por supuesto que serán muchos muchos muchos más post (no van a poder librarse de mí fácilmente, ). Y confío en ir aprendiendo más y más y más cada vez, compartiendo con ustedes mis humildes opiniones, aclarando mis confusiones y absorbiendo infinitos conocimientos inimaginados... Noto, asombrada, lo mucho que he avanzado en este tiempo, y sé sin lugar a dudas que se lo debo a todos ustedes. Por sobre todas las cosas, he aprendido que uno jamás termina de aprender, pues siempre hay algo nuevo que descubrir acerca de uno mismo y del mundo.

Sin más, me despido hasta... ¡No me despido nada! 


Saludos. 


Sol Sangrante


----------



## torrebruno

Juer, _solsangrante,_ me has emocionado. Te prometo que me vale la pena seguir aguantando a esta panda de taraos esperando tu 3000.
Un besote.


----------



## Calambur

kreiner said:


> Y yo, como de costumbre, tarde. *Pero más vale tarde que ciento volando.*


No, no, es *¡tarde piaste! *(que no llegó a volar -se lo comieron antes, dicen-).
-------

*Bloodsun*, coterránea:* ¡mis felicitaciones por tus primeros mil posts!*
Aquí te dejo algo para completar la picada.


----------

